# Opinion: Favorite blank for inshore



## andrewshelton (Oct 15, 2017)

Just curious what you guys preference is for a medium light/medium inshore rod? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigWill (Aug 26, 2004)

Rainshadow Immortal IMMP70m. Great blank and lightweight. Rainshadow SP843 is a good all around blank that will stand a little bumping and banging. Caught lots of redfish on mine. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Greatwhite (Mar 28, 2011)

I second the Rainshadow stuff. 

Iâ€™ve built several immortals and they are top notch, but the revelations withstand a little more abuse at the expense of a tad bit of weight over the immortals. (Talking fractions of an ounce here though)

Rodgeeks also makes an excellent 7â€™6â€ medium light thatâ€™s a croaker slinging dude


----------



## johnsons1480 (Jun 24, 2016)

If I had to choose one, St. Croix SC III Medium Fast


----------



## Speckled (Mar 19, 2008)

I like the Rainshadow blanks for inshore builds. The SP842 & SP843 are good blanks. I also have built a few on the IP843 & IP844 blanks and I liked these more than the SP blanks. I think the IP blanks are now called the Revelation blanks.

Immortal blanks are very nice blanks, but are double the cost of the SP blanks. Better blank for sure. Very cool looking color on these blanks.

I've got a couple of MHX blanks to build and they are nice blanks.


----------



## Pat Helton (Oct 18, 2016)

My favorite all around blank is Rainshadow CB70M. I have built a few hundred rods on that blank.


----------



## Big Bay (May 14, 2013)

For throwing arties the immortal imms610mxf is a great blank that can throw anything. Good action and pretty light. I have one that I had for about a year and used hard then sold to a customer and he still uses it a lot and loves it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spoonplugger1 (Aug 11, 2015)

The Rogue XF popping blanks were my favorite, no longer available though. Than the Lamiglas XMG 50 popping rods came out, all but the LP843 were fast, or XF tipped. My all time favorites in that line were the LP844 and especially the 904. The tip on the LP844 was light enough some used it for dropshotting. The LP904 was good enough that Mudhole special ordered the blanks even after they were discontinued, than they built the MHX blank line.


----------



## spoonplugger1 (Aug 11, 2015)

The LP842 was an excellent blank built into the heavier powered of the factory dropshot rods also. The dropshot was the EXS702X, or the LP702 popping factory rod. Get a used one if you can.


----------



## Fishsurfer (Dec 14, 2014)

North Fork Composites:
P 703-1 Lambda LMX
P 704-1 Lambda LMX
HS 7600-1 HM

Fuji Point Blank:
PB691MLXF
PB691MXF
PB731MLXF


----------



## B&C (Jul 23, 2010)

I love the Point Blank, Light, Fast 6'6" (PB661LF) for topwater, corkies, mirrodine type applications and the 7' St Croix Med Light, Fast spinning blank, on a casting rod - 5S70MLF-G, for plastics. I have not tested a ton of different blanks but a friend has and put me on these blanks.


----------



## MikeK (Dec 11, 2008)

spoonplugger1 said:


> Than the Lamiglas XMG 50 popping rods came out, all but the LP843 were fast, or XF tipped. My all time favorites in that line were the LP844 and especially the 904. The tip on the LP844 was light enough some used it for dropshotting.


The Lamiglas LP844 is a great blank for larger specks! Unfortunately out of production.sad_smiles

For redfish, my favorite is the MHX SB812HM. As a spinning rod it will cast light lures really well (we use a lot of unweighted plastics here on the Florida east coast) but has plenty of power for handling fish.


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

I don't have a favorite. I have built on so many different ones and have had good results with all of them. But there have been some really solid blanks talked about.


----------

